# New proud member of a TT and this forum.



## Kevin1968 (2 mo ago)

Hello.
Long story short, i have always loved the shape and style of the Audi TT but never thought i would own one.
However my friend had bought this car from a mutual friend who had it from new.
He was selling it due to lack of use and i jumped at the price and the opportunity to own her.
I cant say my wife shares my enthusiasm but im too long in the tooth to miss a boat. She will come around?
Im so made up with it.
Its a mk1 2004 V6 3.2 in Glacier Blue Pearl with BBS RS2 wheels and a leather and suede interior in a grey.
😂Re;the wheels, I sound like an expert which i am certainly not, but just enthusiastic and have been watching videos on anything TT related.
Iam in Surrey and interested in any Car meets and gaining info on my new baby.
Kind regards Kevin


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kevin, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Kevin, Welcome, enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Trex-on (5 mo ago)

Welcome. You won't regret it. ENJOY.


----------



## COLLIE (2 mo ago)

Nice car!, most people say give it a full service, clean the sump out and change the oil pick up thing


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Welcome, lovely looking TT


----------



## FTS_TT (9 mo ago)

That's a beauty! Welcome


----------



## Kevin TT (4 mo ago)

Your car looks in good condition, I hope you enjoy owning it.

Welcome to the forum, there is a wealth of info here.

Kevin.


----------



## Kevin1968 (2 mo ago)

Thank you all who have posted a reply and your comments and "welcomes" . 
It is much appreciated. 
Kind regards Kevin


----------

